# Local Area Connection, doesn't have a valid IP configuration



## TTunnell (May 20, 2014)

A little preface before I get into my problem. Last night my friend and I were looking to play a game together. After some research and so forth, we determined that Hamachi was the way to play. So we installed and began to play. Fast forward to this morning, and suddenly my ethernet cable no longer is identified. The only way I can connect to the internet is via wireless, which is spotty at best. Whenever I diagnose the connection it says something along the lines of: "Local Area Connection" doesn't have a valid IP configuration.
I've tried reseting my TCP and running Microsoft fix it, disabling IvP6 and setting a custom gateway and all that in IvP4. As well as a couple other fixes. None of them have so far resolved my problem I've tried restarting my computer and router several times, as well as unplugging the ethernet cord itself.
Operating System: Windows 7 Home Premium
Is this the problem machine: Yes
I can include my ipconfig /all if needed


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

and welcome to the Forum

Try uninstalling Hamachi and then post the ipconfig report


----------



## TTunnell (May 20, 2014)

Alright I did a system restore to before I installed Hamachi, so it's gone.
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Owner>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : TTunnell
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : Belkin

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : E8-11-32-D9-1C-69
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::2cdb:ac51:8997:9416%24(Preferred)
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.148.22(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 417861938
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-19-16-FF-2D-E8-11-32-E2-62-54

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 8A-11-32-E2-62-54
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR9485WB-EG Wireless Network Adap
ter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : E8-11-32-E2-62-54
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::41a:fd97:92d6:7114%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.3(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, May 19, 2014 7:29:05 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, June 26, 2150 3:26:21 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 367530290
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-19-16-FF-2D-E8-11-32-E2-62-54

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.Belkin:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Also thank you very much for your help


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

The system restore may not have taken out files that Hamachi messed with,. . dry downloading the newest drivers for the network adaptor and see if that cures the mess


----------



## TTunnell (May 20, 2014)

Okay, so I went to Device manager, right clicked "Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller", selected "Update driver software.." Said I had best drivers already installed. Did the same for Atheros AR9485WB-EG Wireless Network Adapter and it actually updated. There was no change with the Ethernet, still says"Unidentified Network: No internet access".


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

What are the PC Specs?
If Pre-Built, what is the Brand & Model Number
If Custom Built, what is the Brand & Model of Motherboard?


----------



## TTunnell (May 20, 2014)

Alright I'm not sure what all specs you wanted so.
Manufacturer: Samsung
Processor: AMD 16-3400M APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics 1.40 GHz
RAM: 4 GB
System type: 64 bit OS
Model Number: I believe it's: NP305E5A-A01US(listed as model code), if not then HLS993EBA01811X(something along the lines of S/N)


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Go to the Samsung support site and download the network card driver and install it

Support - Laptops NP305E5AI | Samsung PCs


----------



## TTunnell (May 20, 2014)

Alright so I installed the "Lan (Driver) (ver.7.45.516.2011)" and post installation I rechecked the LAN connectoin and there was no change. It's still an "Unidentified Network: No network access"


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Can you try a different network cable? A different port on the router?


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

Sometimes unplugging the modem/router from the power outlet for 2 minutes will reset/reassign the IP address and get you going again.


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

you could try resetting the IP stack with the command 
netsh int ip reset c:\resetlog.txt


----------



## TTunnell (May 20, 2014)

Alright, I tried all three of the solutions. None of them had any affect on my situation. I'm still getting the whole "Unidentified Network: No network access"


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Please post another ipconfig report


----------



## TTunnell (May 20, 2014)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Owner>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : TTunnell
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : Belkin

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : E8-11-32-D9-1C-69
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::2cdb:ac51:8997:9416%24(Preferred)
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.148.22(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 417861938
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-19-16-FF-2D-E8-11-32-E2-62-54

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 8A-11-32-E2-62-54
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR9485WB-EG Wireless Network Adap
ter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : E8-11-32-E2-62-54
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::41a:fd97:92d6:7114%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.3(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, May 21, 2014 10:08:11 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, June 27, 2150 5:19:41 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 367530290
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-19-16-FF-2D-E8-11-32-E2-62-54

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.Belkin:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Owner>


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Turn off the wireless adaptor and run another ipconfig


----------



## TTunnell (May 20, 2014)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Owner>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : TTunnell
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : E8-11-32-D9-1C-69
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::2cdb:ac51:8997:9416%24(Preferred)
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.148.22(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 417861938
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-19-16-FF-2D-E8-11-32-E2-62-54

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.Belkin:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Owner>

I think I did it correctly


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

1.Go the *Control Panel*.
2.Click *Network and Internet*, then *Network and Sharing *Center, and click *Change adapter settings*.
3.Select the *Local Area connection [/B

If you are prompted for an administrator password or confirmation, type the password or provide confirmation.
4.Select the Networking tab. Under This connection uses the following items, select Internet Protocol Version 4 (TCP/IPv4) or Internet Protocol Version 6 (TCP/IPv6) and then click Properties.
5.Click Advanced and select the DNS tab. If there are any DNS server IP addresses listed there, remove them from this window.*


----------



## TTunnell (May 20, 2014)

Alright I did it for both IPv4 and IPv6, neither of them had DNS server IPs.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Can you connct this pc to a different router that works?


----------



## TTunnell (May 20, 2014)

Unfortunately no. There is only one router in my household.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

may I jump in here

*Safemode with networking*
with a cable connected from PC to router 
check the cable - see if there is a light on the router associated with the cable port used , also check if you have a green/yellow light on the PC LAN port (some PCs do not have any lights on the LAN port - so ignore)
- try *safemode with networking *
as the PC starts keep tapping F8 - a menu appears - choose 
*safemode with networking* - see if that works 

if not please post another ipconfig /all whilst in safemode

What firewall / security suite or anti-virus do you currently have on the PC - or you have ever had on the PC in the past - any trial ware - like Norton, kaspersky or Mcafee or any free security suites like zonealarm, AVG , Webroot etc 

When you are connected by wireless does the PC connect to the internet OK

How many PC/laptops do you have connected to your router ?


----------



## TTunnell (May 20, 2014)

Alright I'll try the Safemode with networking. 
I have Advanced System Care which I think it may have a firewall. As for past firewalls I don't think I've actually had any outside of that. The stock windows one.
The wireless connection is alright, but it's really spotty and cuts in and out.
There are 3 PCs, two wired, one wireless. A PS3 and a couple phones.


----------



## TTunnell (May 20, 2014)

Hey! Safemode with Networking worked! I'm on a wired connection without wireless active. Would you like the ipconfig?


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

yes please
that means something in normal mode is blocking the connection

9/10 its a security suite , and usually a trial version thats still on the PC 

I dont know Advanced System Care
is this product ?
Advanced SystemCare Free 7/6/5/4/3 Download Review for Windows XP/Vista/7 - IObit 

Never run the registry cleaner as that cause all types of issues - including this one

Not sure if they have a Removal tool for that product - I could not see one

But download HJT 
and then with the PC started in normal mode would you run the following and then copy the results into a reply here please

Would you run hijackthis - just so we can see what programs are loaded - NOT for malware usage, only qualified members may use hijackthis for malware


 Please click here http://www.trendmicro.com/ftp/products/hijackthis/HijackThis.exe to download *HijackThis* program.
 Instal and Run the program.
 Click on the *Main Menu* button if not already there.
 Select *Do a system scan and save a logfile*.
 Copy and paste the scan log from Notepad into your next reply. *Do not *attach it.
 * Do not "Fix" anything* unless advised to do so.

*------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Now lets see the programs installed on the PC

 Run *HijackThis* again, or simply click on the *Main Menu* button.
 Click on *Open The Misc Tools section *from the Main Menu.
 Click on *Open Uninstall Manager*.
 Click on *Save list...*
 Save the text file to the desktop.
 Copy and paste the log from Notepad into your next reply.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results into a reply here
to do that:
Open the notepad txt file from the location you saved 
now From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will now be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy* 

Now go back to the forum - goto the reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* the results. 
The results from the notepad should now appear in the forum reply.


----------



## TTunnell (May 20, 2014)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 6:21:12 PM, on 5/21/2014
Platform: Windows 7 SP1 (WinNT 6.00.3505)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v10.0 (10.00.9200.16866)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\windows\SysWOW64\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\IObit\Advanced SystemCare 7\Monitor.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\IObit\Smart Defrag 3\SmartDefrag.exe
C:\Users\Owner\AppData\Local\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Razer\Synapse\RzSynapse.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
C:\Users\Owner\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Owner\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Samsung\Easy Settings\SmartSetting.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Samsung\Easy Settings\dmhkcore.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Samsung\Easy Settings\MovieColorEnhancer.exe
C:\Users\Owner\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Samsung\Easy Settings\EasySpeedUpManager.exe
C:\Users\Owner\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Owner\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Owner\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Owner\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\RaidCall\raidcall.exe
C:\Users\Owner\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Owner\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Samsung\Samsung Recovery Solution 5\WCScheduler.exe
C:\Users\Owner\Downloads\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = MSN.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = Bing
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = Yahoo Search - Web Search
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = MSN.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = Bing
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = Bing
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = Mysearchdial Search
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
R3 - URLSearchHook: IObit Apps Toolbar - {03EB0E9C-7A91-4381-A220-9B52B641CDB1} - C:\Program Files (x86)\IObit Apps Toolbar\IE\7.4\iobitappsToolbarIE.dll
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {0cc09160-108c-4759-bab1-5c12c216e005} - (no file)
R3 - URLSearchHook: KeyBar 1.14 Toolbar - {da51d4f6-3e7e-4ef8-b400-9198e0874606} - C:\Program Files (x86)\KeyBar_1.14\prxtbKeyB.dll
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=userinit.exe
O2 - BHO: (no name) - MRI_DISABLED - (no file)
O2 - BHO: IObit Apps Toolbar - {03EB0E9C-7A91-4381-A220-9B52B641CDB1} - C:\Program Files (x86)\IObit Apps Toolbar\IE\7.4\iobitappsToolbarIE.dll
O2 - BHO: RealPlayer Download and Record Plugin for Internet Explorer - {3049C3E9-B461-4BC5-8870-4C09146192CA} - C:\ProgramData\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\IE\rpbrowserrecordplugin.dll
O2 - BHO: TicTACoouponn - {3E9ED2B4-96C1-9C98-517D-5357FCEEF9E4} - C:\ProgramData\TicTACoouponn\fXxs.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre7\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Advanced SystemCare Browser Protection - {BA0C978D-D909-49B6-AFE2-8BDE245DC7E6} - C:\PROGRA~2\IObit\SURFIN~1\BROWER~1\ASCPLU~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: ExtrrAShoPper - {CB5E6798-6778-23D2-825A-D2412E00E457} - C:\ProgramData\ExtrrAShoPper\u.dll
O2 - BHO: KeyBar 1.14 - {da51d4f6-3e7e-4ef8-b400-9198e0874606} - C:\Program Files (x86)\KeyBar_1.14\prxtbKeyB.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre7\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O3 - Toolbar: KeyBar 1.14 Toolbar - {da51d4f6-3e7e-4ef8-b400-9198e0874606} - C:\Program Files (x86)\KeyBar_1.14\prxtbKeyB.dll
O3 - Toolbar: IObit Apps Toolbar - {03EB0E9C-7A91-4381-A220-9B52B641CDB1} - C:\Program Files (x86)\IObit Apps Toolbar\IE\7.4\iobitappsToolbarIE.dll
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {3004627E-F8E9-4E8B-909D-316753CBA923} - (no file)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EKIJ5000StatusMonitor] C:\windows\system32\spool\DRIVERS\x64\3\EKIJ5000MUI.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Razer Synapse] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Razer\Synapse\RzSynapse.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Google Update] "C:\Users\Owner\AppData\Local\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe" /c
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ShowBatteryBar] "C:\Program Files\BatteryBar\ShowBatteryBar.exe" show
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [Advanced SystemCare 7] "C:\Program Files (x86)\IObit\Advanced SystemCare 7\ASCTray.exe" /Auto (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [Advanced SystemCare 7] "C:\Program Files (x86)\IObit\Advanced SystemCare 7\ASCTray.exe" /Auto (User 'Default user')
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1004 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1003 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {7815BE26-237D-41A8-A98F-F7BD75F71086} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Bluetooth Suite\IEPlugIn.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Send by Bluetooth to - {7815BE26-237D-41A8-A98F-F7BD75F71086} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Bluetooth Suite\IEPlugIn.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files (x86)\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\wlidnsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files (x86)\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\wlidnsp.dll
O11 - Options group: [ACCELERATED_GRAPHICS] Accelerated graphics
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~2\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: wlpg - {E43EF6CD-A37A-4A9B-9E6F-83F89B8E6324} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\AlbumDownloadProtocolHandler.dll
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: c:\progra~2\optimi~1\optpro~1.dll
O23 - Service: Adobe Acrobat Update Service (AdobeARMservice) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Advanced SystemCare Service 7 (AdvancedSystemCareService7) - IObit - C:\Program Files (x86)\IObit\Advanced SystemCare 7\ASCService.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\efssvc.dll,-100 (EFS) - Unknown owner - C:\windows\System32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\fxsresm.dll,-118 (Fax) - Unknown owner - C:\windows\system32\fxssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Hi-Rez Studios Authenticate and Update Service (HiPatchService) - Hi-Rez Studios - C:\Program Files (x86)\Hi-Rez Studios\HiPatchService.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate (LiveUpdateSvc) - IObit - C:\Program Files (x86)\IObit\LiveUpdate\LiveUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: nProtect GameGuard Service (npggsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\windows\system32\GameMon.des.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Skype Updater (SkypeUpdate) - Skype Technologies - C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Updater\Updater.exe
O23 - Service: Print Spooler (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\sppsvc.exe,-101 (sppsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\windows\system32\sppsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Steam Client Service - Valve Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Steam\SteamService.exe
O23 - Service: Tor Win32 Service (tor) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Tor\tor.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vaultsvc.dll,-1003 (VaultSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Wat\WatUX.exe,-601 (WatAdminSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\wbengine.exe,-104 (wbengine) - Unknown owner - C:\windows\system32\wbengine.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%PROGRAMFILES%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)

--
End of file - 11083 bytes


???? ??? Windows Live
???? Windows Live
????? Windows Live
?????? ??????? ?? Windows Live
???????? ?????????? Windows Live
?????????? Windows Live
??????????? ?? Windows Live
„Windows Live Essentials“
„Windows Live Mail“
„Windows Live Messenger“
„Windows Live“ fotogalerija
Adobe AIR
Adobe AIR
Adobe Flash Player 11 ActiveX
Adobe Flash Player 11 Plugin
Adobe Reader XI (11.0.07)
Advanced SystemCare 7
aioscnnr
aioscnnr
Atheros Client Installation Program
Catalyst Control Center - Branding
center
Content Manager Assistant for PlayStation(R)
CyberLink MediaShow
CyberLink Power2Go
CyberLink PowerDirector
D3DX10
Dark Souls 2
Dark Souls Prepare to Die Edition
Dark Souls Prepare to Die Edition
Easy File Share
Easy Migration
Easy Settings
Easy Software Manager
Easy Support Center 1.0
essentials
ExtrrAShoPper
Fotogalerija Windows Live
Galeria de Fotografias do Windows Live
Galería fotográfica de Windows Live
Galeria fotografii uslugi Windows Live
Galerie de photos Windows Live
Galerie foto Windows Live
Game Booster 3
Hi-Rez Studios Authenticate and Update Service
IObit Apps Toolbar v7.4
IObit Uninstaller
Java 7 Update 51
Java(TM) 6 Update 35
Junk Mail filter update
KeyBar 1.14 Toolbar
KODAK AiO Software
League of Legends
LOLReplay
Magic Workstation 0.94f
MagicDisc 2.7.106
Mesh Runtime
Microsoft Chart Controls for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 (KB2500170)
Microsoft Games for Windows - LIVE Redistributable
Microsoft Games for Windows Marketplace
Microsoft Office 2010
Microsoft Office Access MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Access Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Click-to-Run 2010
Microsoft Office Enterprise 2007
Microsoft Office Enterprise 2007
Microsoft Office Excel MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Groove MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Groove Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office InfoPath MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office OneNote MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Outlook MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office PowerPoint MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Proof (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Proof (French) 2007
Microsoft Office Proof (Spanish) 2007
Microsoft Office Proofing (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Publisher MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Shared MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Shared Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Starter 2010 - English
Microsoft Office Word MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft SQL Server 2005 Compact Edition [ENU]
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.17
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.4148
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.6161
Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 x86 Redistributable - 10.0.40219
Microsoft WSE 3.0 Runtime
Microsoft XNA Framework Redistributable 4.0
MSVCRT
MSVCRT_amd64
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB954430)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB973688)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 Parser and SDK
MTG Card Images for Magic Workstation
MTG GamePack for Magic Workstation
NVIDIA PhysX
ocr
OpenAL
Poczta uslugi Windows Live
Podstawowe programy Windows Live
Pošta Windows Live
PreReq
PrintProjects
Raccolta foto di Windows Live
RaidCall
Razer Game Booster
Razer Synapse 2.0
Realtek Ethernet Controller Driver
S?????? f?t???af??? t?? Windows Live
Samsung Recovery Solution 5
SAMSUNG USB Driver for Mobile Phones V5.16.0.0
SamsungSimpleDownloaderTool for SPH-D710
SamsungSimpleDownloaderTool for SPH-D710
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2478663)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2518870)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2539636)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2572078)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2604121)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2633870)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2656351)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2656368)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2656368v2)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2656405)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2686827)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2729449)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2736428)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2737019)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2742595)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2789642)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2804576)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2835393)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2840628)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2840628v2)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2858302v2)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2898855v2)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2901110v2)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Extended (KB2416472)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Extended (KB2487367)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Extended (KB2656351)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Extended (KB2742595)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Extended (KB2858302v2)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Extended (KB2901110v2)
Skype™ 6.11
Smart Defrag 3
Software Launcher
StarCraft II
Steam
Surfing Protection
TicTACoouponn
Trials Evolution Gold Edition
Trials Evolution Gold Edition
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2468871)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2473228)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2533523)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2600217)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2836939)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2836939v3)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Extended (KB2468871)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Extended (KB2533523)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Extended (KB2600217)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Extended (KB2836939)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Extended (KB2836939v3)
Uplay
User Guide
VLC media player 2.0.1
Windows Live
Windows Live ??
Windows Live ?? ???
Windows Live ?? ???
Windows Live ???
Windows Live ???
Windows Live ???
Windows Live ???
Windows Live ????
Windows Live Communications Platform
Windows Live Essentials
Windows Live Essentials
Windows Live Essentials
Windows Live Essentials
Windows Live Essentials
Windows Live Essentials
Windows Live Essentials
Windows Live Essentials
Windows Live Essentials
Windows Live Essentials
Windows Live Essentials
Windows Live Essentials
Windows Live Essentials
Windows Live Essentials
Windows Live Essentials
Windows Live Essentials
Windows Live Essentials
Windows Live Essentials
Windows Live Essentials
Windows Live Essentials
Windows Live Essentials
Windows Live Essentials
Windows Live Essentials
Windows Live fotoattelu galerija
Windows Live Fotogaléria
Windows Live Fotogalerie
Windows Live Fotogalerie
Windows Live Foto-galerija
Windows Live Fotogalleri
Windows Live Fotograf Galerisi
Windows Live Fotótár
Windows Live Galeria de Fotos
Windows Live Galerija fotografija
Windows Live Installer
Windows Live Mail
Windows Live Mail
Windows Live Mail
Windows Live Mail
Windows Live Mail
Windows Live Mail
Windows Live Mail
Windows Live Mail
Windows Live Mail
Windows Live Mail
Windows Live Mail
Windows Live Mail
Windows Live Mail
Windows Live Mail
Windows Live Mail
Windows Live Mail
Windows Live Mail
Windows Live Mail
Windows Live Mail
Windows Live Mail
Windows Live Mail
Windows Live Mail
Windows Live Mail
Windows Live Mail
Windows Live Mail
Windows Live Mesh
Windows Live Mesh
Windows Live Mesh
Windows Live Mesh
Windows Live Mesh
Windows Live Mesh
Windows Live Mesh
Windows Live Mesh
Windows Live Mesh
Windows Live Mesh
Windows Live Mesh
Windows Live Mesh
Windows Live Mesh
Windows Live Mesh
Windows Live Mesh
Windows Live Mesh
Windows Live Mesh
Windows Live Mesh
Windows Live Mesh
Windows Live Mesh
Windows Live Mesh
Windows Live Mesh
Windows Live Mesh
Windows Live Mesh
Windows Live Mesh
Windows Live Mesh
Windows Live Mesh
Windows Live Mesh
Windows Live Mesh
Windows Live Mesh
Windows Live Mesh
Windows Live Mesh
Windows Live Mesh
Windows Live Messenger
Windows Live Messenger
Windows Live Messenger
Windows Live Messenger
Windows Live Messenger
Windows Live Messenger
Windows Live Messenger
Windows Live Messenger
Windows Live Messenger
Windows Live Messenger
Windows Live Messenger
Windows Live Messenger
Windows Live Messenger
Windows Live Messenger
Windows Live Messenger
Windows Live Messenger
Windows Live Messenger
Windows Live Messenger
Windows Live Messenger
Windows Live Messenger
Windows Live Messenger
Windows Live Messenger
Windows Live Messenger
Windows Live Messenger
Windows Live Messenger
Windows Live Messenger
Windows Live Messenger
Windows Live Messenger
Windows Live Messenger
Windows Live Messenger
Windows Live Messenger
Windows Live Messenger
Windows Live Movie Maker
Windows Live Movie Maker
Windows Live Movie Maker
Windows Live Movie Maker
Windows Live Movie Maker
Windows Live Movie Maker
Windows Live Movie Maker
Windows Live Movie Maker
Windows Live Movie Maker
Windows Live Movie Maker
Windows Live Movie Maker
Windows Live Movie Maker
Windows Live Movie Maker
Windows Live Movie Maker
Windows Live Movie Maker
Windows Live Movie Maker
Windows Live Movie Maker
Windows Live Movie Maker
Windows Live Movie Maker
Windows Live Movie Maker
Windows Live Movie Maker
Windows Live Movie Maker
Windows Live Movie Maker
Windows Live Movie Maker
Windows Live Movie Maker
Windows Live Movie Maker
Windows Live Movie Maker
Windows Live Movie Maker
Windows Live Movie Maker
Windows Live Movie Maker
Windows Live Movie Maker
Windows Live Movie Maker
Windows Live Movie Maker
Windows Live Photo Common
Windows Live Photo Common
Windows Live Photo Common
Windows Live Photo Common
Windows Live Photo Common
Windows Live Photo Common
Windows Live Photo Common
Windows Live Photo Common
Windows Live Photo Common
Windows Live Photo Common
Windows Live Photo Common
Windows Live Photo Common
Windows Live Photo Common
Windows Live Photo Common
Windows Live Photo Common
Windows Live Photo Common
Windows Live Photo Common
Windows Live Photo Common
Windows Live Photo Common
Windows Live Photo Common
Windows Live Photo Common
Windows Live Photo Common
Windows Live Photo Common
Windows Live Photo Common
Windows Live Photo Common
Windows Live Photo Common
Windows Live Photo Common
Windows Live Photo Common
Windows Live Photo Common
Windows Live Photo Common
Windows Live Photo Common
Windows Live Photo Common
Windows Live Photo Gallery
Windows Live Photo Gallery
Windows Live Photo Gallery
Windows Live Photo Gallery
Windows Live Photo Gallery
Windows Live Photo Gallery
Windows Live Photo Gallery
Windows Live PIMT Platform
Windows Live Pošta
Windows Live SOXE
Windows Live SOXE Definitions
Windows Live Temel Parçalar
Windows Live UX Platform
Windows Live UX Platform Language Pack
Windows Live UX Platform Language Pack
Windows Live UX Platform Language Pack
Windows Live UX Platform Language Pack
Windows Live UX Platform Language Pack
Windows Live UX Platform Language Pack
Windows Live UX Platform Language Pack
Windows Live UX Platform Language Pack
Windows Live UX Platform Language Pack
Windows Live UX Platform Language Pack
Windows Live UX Platform Language Pack
Windows Live UX Platform Language Pack
Windows Live UX Platform Language Pack
Windows Live UX Platform Language Pack
Windows Live UX Platform Language Pack
Windows Live UX Platform Language Pack
Windows Live UX Platform Language Pack
Windows Live UX Platform Language Pack
Windows Live UX Platform Language Pack
Windows Live UX Platform Language Pack
Windows Live UX Platform Language Pack
Windows Live UX Platform Language Pack
Windows Live UX Platform Language Pack
Windows Live UX Platform Language Pack
Windows Live UX Platform Language Pack
Windows Live UX Platform Language Pack
Windows Live UX Platform Language Pack
Windows Live UX Platform Language Pack
Windows Live UX Platform Language Pack
Windows Live UX Platform Language Pack
Windows Live UX Platform Language Pack
Windows Live UX Platform Language Pack
Windows Live Writer
Windows Live Writer
Windows Live Writer
Windows Live Writer
Windows Live Writer
Windows Live Writer
Windows Live Writer
Windows Live Writer
Windows Live Writer
Windows Live Writer
Windows Live Writer
Windows Live Writer
Windows Live Writer
Windows Live Writer
Windows Live Writer
Windows Live Writer
Windows Live Writer
Windows Live Writer
Windows Live Writer
Windows Live Writer
Windows Live Writer
Windows Live Writer
Windows Live Writer
Windows Live Writer
Windows Live Writer
Windows Live Writer
Windows Live Writer
Windows Live Writer
Windows Live Writer
Windows Live Writer
Windows Live Writer
Windows Live Writer
Windows Live Writer
Windows Live Writer
Windows Live Writer Resources
Windows Live Writer Resources
Windows Live Writer Resources
Windows Live Writer Resources
Windows Live Writer Resources
Windows Live Writer Resources
Windows Live Writer Resources
Windows Live Writer Resources
Windows Live Writer Resources
Windows Live Writer Resources
Windows Live Writer Resources
Windows Live Writer Resources
Windows Live Writer Resources
Windows Live Writer Resources
Windows Live Writer Resources
Windows Live Writer Resources
Windows Live Writer Resources
Windows Live Writer Resources
Windows Live Writer Resources
Windows Live Writer Resources
Windows Live Writer Resources
Windows Live Writer Resources
Windows Live Writer Resources
Windows Live Writer Resources
Windows Live Writer Resources
Windows Live Writer Resources
Windows Live Writer Resources
Windows Live Writer Resources
Windows Live Writer Resources
Windows Live Writer Resources
Windows Live Writer Resources
Windows Live Writer Resources
Windows Liven asennustyökalu
Windows Liven sähköposti
Windows Liven valokuvavalikoima
WinRAR 4.01 (32-bit)


Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Owner>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : TTunnell
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : Belkin

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : E8-11-32-D9-1C-69
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::2cdb:ac51:8997:9416%24(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.6(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, May 21, 2014 6:17:15 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, June 28, 2150 12:51:50 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 417861938
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-19-16-FF-2D-E8-11-32-E2-62-54

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 8A-11-32-E2-62-54
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR9485WB-EG Wireless Network Adap
ter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : E8-11-32-E2-62-54
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.Belkin:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Owner>


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

It maybe that your security suite is blocking 

I would also uninstall the security suite first and see if that allows the ethernet connection to work 
if it does, you can always re-install the program , if thats what you want to use 

there are other free anti-virus programs available like MSE and AVAST

Then lets see if we can stop some of the startup process / programs by doing a clean boot and see if the PC now works in normal mode 

this is how to do a clean boot
Perform a clean startup to determine whether background programs are interfering with your game or program

if that works - then you need to add the processes/programs back in to see which one is causing the issue 
This is how to use the Halfs method to quickly identify the issue
How to perform a clean boot in Windows


----------

